# Enough lighting?



## skrezyna (Apr 13, 2006)

Would two of these strips be enough for a 20g long to grow high light plants?

Coralife F/W T-5 Aqualight Double Strip Light-30"


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Depending on the wattage. You will need at least 3wpg.


----------



## tjg2007 (Nov 2, 2007)

if those are the T-5s I have been looking at they are 48 watts (2x24 watt bulbs). Are you planning to get 2 of the fixtures for a total of 96 watts?


----------



## butacska (Mar 1, 2008)

I opened a new thread at the right location 

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/new-planted-aquariums/49544-lighting-again.html


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

trenac said:


> Depending on the wattage. You will need at least 3wpg.


Absolutely not true. why would they "need" 3wpg, 
that will only cause a newbie grief, then they will be 
all up in the algae and fert section asking tons of
questions as to why plants are whacked and why the 
algae galore and getting more bad advice etc.
No offense but I have seen you give bad advice for years
Stop it already. There I said it, I know I am a bad guy right now
but it had to be done.



skrezyna said:


> Would two of these strips be enough for a 20g long to grow high light plants?
> 
> Coralife F/W T-5 Aqualight Double Strip Light-30"


That will be more than enough light. Please do you're homework,
read-read-read, then do not believe everything that you read 
ask as many questions as possible etc.



butacska said:


> Hello there :rapture:
> 
> I have a question, I just can't find the answer anywhere....
> I am a beginner...
> ...


The actinic bulbs are not ideal for this, the two 10kk 
bulbs will suffice if you don't mind the color which will be 
enough light to get you going for a long while.
Do not use them until you get some plants, a lot of plants.
Until that time use the standard strip light.

Do you're homework too,  what kind of tank do you want
high light/lower light, what kind of plants you want to grow
and how to tend to them.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

I agree with Wö£fëñxXx about the lighting, the USA philosophy behind planted tanks is usually: the more light you have the better your plants will grow, which I totally disagree with. lots of noobs dive into the hobby giving their tanks 4-6 watts per gallon and then come cry to other members when their tanks are infested by algae. If you do your homework and set up your Co2 ferts etc correctly you really do not need all that much light to grow aquatic plants. Infact if you go overseas the dutch aquarists in general use about half the amount of lighting American aquarists use with just as good if not better plant growth. just some food for thought. plants like HC that most people say needs 4 watts per gallon can actually be grown fine in 2 watts per gallon if you do things correctly.


----------



## grim (Mar 13, 2008)

i do agree we americans go overbord when it comes to just about everything but when you buy a starter kit from a wallmart that comes with a single t8 fixture with 17 watt bulb for a 29 gallon tank and watch your plants continusily die cause we dont know any better you tend to go over bord


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I am pretty sure the lights that he is talking about are T5 NO and are 36 watts each.
That is at 3wpg which IMHO is more then enough to have a wonderful 20 gallon long tank and could still be algae trouble if you are not careful.
When you first plant, only do about 4 hours of light for the first week, then gradually over then next week or two ramp it up to a total of between 7 and 9 hours. Also Plant heavily so you have enough plant mass to keep the algae at bay, even if you add plants that you will remove later.
Many people argue that plants in nature get 10 to 12 hours of daylight every day, BUT realize it is only a few hours of overhead direct sunlight, and the intensity is not direct all day like in our tanks.

If you want a longer photoperiod, there are things you can do like leave one light on all day and have the other on for about 3 hours in between that time to represent NOON when the sun is above the plants lighting them directly from above.

There are many options and ways to be successful but there are many false notions floating around.
Like pointed out above, READ, READ, READ and ask questions alot, and then when you think you have it all figured out, post a thread with what you think is right and see how close you are.

Do you plan to have Co2? DIY or pressurized?
If you are not going to have any, get only one light for now.

BTW, I have two 20 long tanks and each has two of those lights on them and I can grow whatever I want. I use 7 hours of the full light. One is a grow out tank and is heavily planted, it is fine and algae free.

Last thing, with those lights, you really do NEED both of them, not for the extra watts, but because a single doesn't get light all the way to the front and back, it is too narrow and the tank is too shallow, so with two, you offset one towards the front and one to the back and get light all over the bottom of the tank.
The color of those lights is GREAT and is my favorite for viewing.


----------

